# More Lunacy Ahead??



## Don M. (Nov 2, 2020)

I've been reading a lot of news, lately...from all around the nation.  I find it a bit disturbing that many business, in many of the major cities, are boarding up their windows, etc., in anticipation of more protests and riots in the aftermath of this upcoming election.  I swear...between this CV, and the elections, and the demonizing of our police, etc., I think a sizeable portion of our population is "losing it".  

We're planning on going out early in the morning to vote, then perhaps a quick stop at the grocery store, and then, no plans to go anywhere for the rest of the week.  Our area never has any such issues, but I've warned the kids who still live in the city to be Very Careful in coming days.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 2, 2020)

Sorry to heard of such, Don.

You and your family stay safe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've been reading a lot of news, lately...from all around the nation.  I find it a bit disturbing that many business, in many of the major cities, are boarding up their windows, etc., in anticipation of more protests and riots in the aftermath of this upcoming election.  I swear...between this CV, and the elections, and the demonizing of our police, etc., I think a sizeable portion of our population is "losing it".
> 
> We're planning on going out early in the morning to vote, then perhaps a quick stop at the grocery store, and then, no plans to go anywhere for the rest of the week.  Our area never has any such issues, but I've warned the kids who still live in the city to be Very Careful in coming days.


Yup, the virus has made people super stupid, stupid people react rashly.  We are staying in as well.  Stay safe.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I've been reading a lot of news, lately...from all around the nation.  I find it a bit disturbing that many business, in many of the major cities, are boarding up their windows, etc., in anticipation of more protests and riots in the aftermath of this upcoming election.  I swear...between this CV, and the elections, and the demonizing of our police, etc., I think a sizeable portion of our population is "losing it".
> 
> We're planning on going out early in the morning to vote, then perhaps a quick stop at the grocery store, and then, no plans to go anywhere for the rest of the week.  Our area never has any such issues, but I've warned the kids who still live in the city to be Very Careful in coming days.



Wish the media wasn't fueling  the hype so much.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 2, 2020)

I think it's wise of the retailers to do this.  It's insurance.  Just in case............


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 2, 2020)

I don't blame them rather be safe than sorry


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm glad I don't live in the big city these days; it's more safe where I am, I think.....


----------



## 911 (Nov 2, 2020)

This is 1 reason to carry your gun. I know that some of you don’t understand the reasoning, but it’s necessary.


----------



## jujube (Nov 2, 2020)

Yes, I think we have a ticket to ride the Insane Train coming up, no matter who wins the election


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)

911 said:


> This is 1 reason to carry your gun. I know that some of you don’t understand the reasoning, but it’s necessary.



I'm purposefully not going anywhere this week that I need to!  I did take my niece to a dance Saturday night that normally would've involved passing through a bad part of town.  We went the long way around but I did take my pistol.  So I do understand the reasoning, but every time I load the magazine and rack a bullet into the chamber, the thought of needing it makes me feel sick.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Wish the media wasn't fueling  the hype so much.



Most of them are licking their chops at the thought of unrest.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 2, 2020)

I sold my last shotgun in 1958.  I really don't want to spend the money for a new one.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Most of them are licking their chops at the thought of unrest.



Could use a  little fairness  in all  this unrest. 
... would like to see those troublemakers storm   the TV and Radio stations for a change,   not the poor shop owners who did nothing.


----------



## rgp (Nov 2, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Wish the media wasn't fueling  the hype so much.




 Me too,.....and I firmly believe they are. Anything to sell / justify air time........


----------



## rgp (Nov 2, 2020)

Pretty quiet here in the small village in which I live. And I actually expect it to stay that way. Not sure what will happen [in] Cincinnati ? The local MSM has been hyping it up all week. There is a segment down there that seems to like being heard .


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Could use a  little fairness  in all  this unrest.
> ... would like to see those troublemakers storm   the TV and Radio stations for a change, not the poor shop owners who did nothing.



Brilliant! If it's gonna happen somewhere, those would be great places for it!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Could use a  little fairness  in all  this unrest.
> ... would like to see those troublemakers storm   the TV and Radio stations for a change,   not the poor shop owners who did nothing.


I would like to see a calm transfer of power.  No one storming anything.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would like to see a calm transfer of power.  No one storming anything.



I imagine everyone on SF wants calm.  But we're not the media.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 2, 2020)

O Canada, my home and native land...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

If it isn't necessary neither me or my husband leave the house. I order most things online and either have them delivered or pick them up outside the store. Times are crazy now and you never know what crazy people are out there.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm glad I don't live in the big city these days; it's more safe where I am, I think.....


same here


----------



## 911 (Nov 2, 2020)

I won’t hunker down in fear. If I have the need to go out, I go. We don’t have much trouble in this are, but if I have to go into the city, I remain vigilant. I can generally tell if someone is carrying. I have been taught to go behind those people, so to keep the target in front.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 2, 2020)

911 said:


> This is 1 reason to carry your gun. I know that some of you don’t understand the reasoning, but it’s necessary.



Thank you 911. I couldn’t agree more. Pappy


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2020)

911 said:


> I won’t hunker down in fear. If I have the need to go out, I go. We don’t have much trouble in this are, but if I have to go into the city, I remain vigilant. I can generally tell if someone is carrying. I have been taught to go behind those people, so to keep the target in front.


I am not hunkering down in fear.  I am sensibly staying home.  Huge difference.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

911 said:


> This is 1 reason to carry your gun. I know that some of you don’t understand the reasoning, but it’s necessary.


_It shouldn't have to be, though. How difficult is it to be a law abiding citizen? People choose to be animals. We shouldn't have to run around with guns shooting our way into places just to get groceries because these people can not be managed. It's utterly ridiculous._


----------



## Autumn (Nov 2, 2020)

I saw on the news this evening that businesses all over Boston are boarding up their windows.  It made me feel really sad...that we've somehow come to this.  One thing I've noticed is that everyone seems to have a chip on their shoulder and everyone takes offense much too quickly...and political correctness has grown to the point of absurdity.  I feel like I literally can't say anything to anyone without the fear of giving offense.  I don't know if it's the virus  or this is the new climate of the world we live in.  It isn't a comfortable place.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm going grocery shopping in the morning and will hunker down at home for the rest of the week, if necessary.


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 2, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I saw on the news this evening that businesses all over Boston are boarding up their windows.  It made me feel really sad...that we've somehow come to this.  One thing I've noticed is that everyone seems to have a chip on their shoulder and everyone takes offense much too quickly...and political correctness has grown to the point of absurdity.  I feel like I literally can't say anything to anyone without the fear of giving offense.  I don't know if it's the virus  or this is the new climate of the world we live in.  It isn't a comfortable place.


_Agreed._


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Autumn said:


> I saw on the news this evening that businesses all over Boston are boarding up their windows.  It made me feel really sad...that we've somehow come to this.  One thing I've noticed is that everyone seems to have a chip on their shoulder and everyone takes offense much too quickly...and political correctness has grown to the point of absurdity.  I feel like I literally can't say anything to anyone without the fear of giving offense.  I don't know if it's the virus  or this is the new climate of the world we live in.  It isn't a comfortable place.


I have noticed this lately-for sure .  The more I tried not to give offense the more, it seemed, I offended.  I remember a foster child I had.  I was in therapy with him, explaining something to his therapist.  I told her “then I realized that I was trying to reason with a person who was mentally ill, so I gave up”.  She responded “exactly”.

I think, for a while, we must strategically retreat, and wait for sanity to return.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 2, 2020)

People were getting stupid and crazy long before this virus since the media arouses everyone's hackles over the least thing these days.  Our cops in my town are doubled and only because we have MS-13 savages in the area.  They are watched carefully, but you never know.  I will be so glad when this election is done, finished, ended, once and for all.


----------



## chic (Nov 2, 2020)

I'll be going out this week. Have to, and without a gun so wish me well. I'm not scared but wary.


----------



## rgp (Nov 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I would like to see a calm transfer of power.  No one storming anything.




 I'd like to see no transfer of power. And peace [such as it is] maintained.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

rgp said:


> I'd like to see no transfer of power. And peace [such as it is] maintained.


A transfer of power occurs after every election.  The newly elected president is sworn in every four years.  It does NOT matter if the newly elected president is the most recent past president or a past president from years ago.  The transfer of power is still completed, the nuclear codes are still changed, etc.

You have made a poticial statement.  I did not.  @rgp.  Unless you want a king instead of a president.  I’d say more of what I think of your attempt, but I would break forum rules.  Perhaps you should read and acquaint yourself, better, about elections, transfers of power, and the reason for the swearing in ceremony.


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 3, 2020)

Really, I don't know what to say.  I live in a small town of 2,000 so I feel perfectly safe.  Perhaps it's not "sexy" like Chicago, New York or LA but I'm sure not going to board up my windows.  None of my neighbours are!  I live in Canada & have not heard of anyone rioting.  We have our problems here but rioting is not one of them.  Our problems stem from the fact that in the near future the hospitals may not be able to take in all the new cases of Covid-19 which seem to be caused by the young generation with their house parties, pub crawls & their "High Fives".  You might say that I'm glad to have been born in this country, north of the border.  Yes, our winters are long but I would rather face the cold frosty days than riots or being shot.  Having often traveled in the "good ole' USA & having spent 2 winters down there in Long Island Village near Port Isabel, Texas, I have met many wonderful, good & very friendly Americans.  Too bad you never hear about these kind of people.  The media only tells us about the violence, shooting, killing, rapes, murders, riots & other cases of bad news.  No wonder I really limit my intake of news to no more than 15 mins/day.  There is more to life than what the media is telling us about.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 3, 2020)

Lock & Load


----------



## rgp (Nov 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> A transfer of power occurs after every election.  The newly elected president is sworn in every four years.  It does NOT matter if the newly elected president is the most recent past president or a past president from years ago.  The transfer of power is still completed, the nuclear codes are still changed, etc.
> 
> You have made a poticial statement.  I did not.  @rgp.  Unless you want a king instead of a president.  I’d say more of what I think of your attempt, but I would break forum rules.  Perhaps you should read and acquaint yourself, better, about elections, transfers of power, and the reason for the swearing in ceremony.




  Really ? Well I disagree, I believe you did in fact make a political statement. Then in this reply tried to cover it with talk about the fine points.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

rgp said:


> Really ? Well I disagree, I believe you did in fact make a political statement. Then in this reply tried to cover it with talk about the fine points.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Lock & Load


I agree.  Always keep my door locked and myself loaded up on snacks.  That’s how my A1C got too high.  Still locking but not loading so much, .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> People were getting stupid and crazy long before this virus since the media arouses everyone's hackles over the least thing these days.  Our cops in my town are doubled and only because we have MS-13 savages in the area.  They are watched carefully, but you never know.  I will be so glad when this election is done, finished, ended, once and for all.


Yes, of course, we have always had stupid people, and most people have stupid moments.  I have had stupid moments but I am aware of them and they pass.  Stupid people are just, well, stupid.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> More Lunacy Ahead??



The past four years have been chaotic, a change will be welcome.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2020)

We voted about an hour ago....easy deal, people coming and going, steadily, and the polling place running very efficiently, with only a couple of minutes wait.  No hassles, no protests, just friendly locals doing their duty.....another advantage of living near a small town.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2020)

chic said:


> I'll be going out this week. Have to, and without a gun so wish me well. I'm not scared but wary.



Same here  .... I  have a vet visit due this week,   and some grocery shopping to do.  Life goes on ....


----------



## Gaer (Nov 3, 2020)

Today is "Election day"
Tomorrow is "Riot day".


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 3, 2020)

I don't expect any trouble where I am; small town.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Today is "Election day"
> Tomorrow is "Riot day".


Only if certain people fan the flames.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 3, 2020)

It is so hard trying to act “normal” and calm and do normal things while waiting for the other shoe to drop. It’s exhausting and giving me a stomach ache.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 3, 2020)

This country was founded as a republic, "if we can keep it".


----------



## Pepper (Nov 3, 2020)

A Democratic Republic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> It is so hard trying to act “normal” and calm and do normal things while waiting for the other shoe to drop. It’s exhausting and giving me a stomach ache.


There have been no problems anywhere today except robo calls.  I’d like to think there will be no problems tomorrow either.  We are all fine and fairly safe.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> A Democratic Republic.


I think we were established as a republic, not a democratic republic.  But with free schools, medical care, government housing etc.  Weather you want to beleive it or not, such things are socialistic.  So, IMO, we are a combination of governmental forms, lobbed together to create whatever works for us as a people.  Which is how it should be, and how it should stay.

Hopefully after the election, whichever way it goes. I can get another stimulus check.


----------



## rgp (Nov 3, 2020)

Pepper said:


> A Democratic Republic.




 Which does not imply/denote party affiliation.........


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 3, 2020)

Predicted post election hotspots.

Kenosha:

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/33629

Louisville:

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/13853

Tacoma:

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/15521

Philadelphia:

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/4603


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 3, 2020)

rgp said:


> Which does not imply/denote party affiliation.........


pretty sure everyone knows what party  you  in.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 3, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> There have been no problems anywhere today except robo calls.  I’d like to think there will be no problems tomorrow either.  We are all fine and fairly safe.


Agree! Robo calls and unnecessary court challenges to suppress the vote.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Nov 3, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We voted about an hour ago....easy deal, people coming and going, steadily, and the polling place running very efficiently, with only a couple of minutes wait.  No hassles, no protests, just friendly locals doing their duty.....another advantage of living near a small town.


I voted by mail at the end of September. Days after, I was able to confirm online that my ballot was received and accepted. So for a whole month I knew I had already done my civic duty and I live in a large metroplex.


----------



## rgp (Nov 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> pretty sure everyone knows what party  you  in.




 Really ? Please share ...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2020)

I thought politics wasn't allowed here.


----------



## kburra (Nov 4, 2020)

As the saying goes *"Only in America"*


----------



## Liberty (Nov 4, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I thought politics wasn't allowed here.


So did I...so what gives?


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

Pepper said:


> A Democratic Republic.


There is a difference.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2020)

A discussion about voting and what platform our country was founded on is actually apolitical.  It is about civic.  Mentions of party lines, etc, is definitely political, so tread cautiously.


----------



## kburra (Nov 4, 2020)

Liberty said:


> So did I...so what gives?


*Nothing in the Rules about NO Politics??*


----------



## Packerjohn (Nov 4, 2020)

Don M. said:


> We voted about an hour ago....easy deal, people coming and going, steadily, and the polling place running very efficiently, with only a couple of minutes wait.  No hassles, no protests, just friendly locals doing their duty.....another advantage of living near a small town.


Your right Don!  In a small town you most often get a smile when you do business.  Maybe I'm wrong but I find that people who interact with you in stores & business places in the big city seem to be more or less always wearing a frown.  I'm not saying living in a small town is living in paradise but I'm saying that there are some advantages to a nicer, slower pace of life.  Different strokes for different folks; I figure.  Also, what you can put up when your 25 is very different to what you can put up when you are in your 70s.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2020)

kburra said:


> *Nothing in the Rules about NO Politics??*


Under "Community" at the bottom of the "Forums" section, in Forum Support & Suggestions,
it stipulates "No Politics".


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Lock & Load


False sense of security?


----------



## doat (Nov 4, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Most of them are licking their chops at the thought of unrest.



Midnight shopping spree.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 4, 2020)

I did not vote.  I am not political anymore, that was for my younger days and now I let the younger generation decide what they want.  I don’t expect to live another 4 years and will be surprised if I do.  I find the last four years and the current election interesting, and humorous.  Extremely humorous.

I am on the edge of my seat, as is everyone, over the election.  I have an opinion and a preference which I do not share on here.  But I am ok either way as all Americans should be.  No need for anyone to get their panties in a bunch.

I find the responses of some to be overreactive and worrisome.  But that’s my opinion.  We are electing a president, not a king.  We will have a new election in four years.  Meanwhile, I hope it drags on.  The longer it drags on, the calmer it will become.  There will be recounts, those take forever which is fine.

I just want another stimulus check.  I vote for a stimulus check.  Where is the stimulus check pole place?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 4, 2020)

I live on the outskirts of a city of 90 some thousand.  Own a couple of guns (always have since childhood) never carry one and doubt that I ever will.  Traveled from Maine to Florida and as far west as Ohio with our race team for many years and never been accosted or lived in fright. I sympathize with anyone who craps their pants on the  way to the grocery store and find that they've misplaced their gun.  

If someone decides to shoot me so-be-it.  Most likely if I was carrying I'd be dead before I reached for my piece and if the "gunfight" was on a city street, one of us would probably shoot someone a block away with a stray shot.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 4, 2020)

DaveA said:


> I live on the outskirts of a city of 90 some thousand.  Own a couple of guns (always have since childhood) never carry one and doubt that I ever will.  Traveled from Maine to Florida and as far west as Ohio with our race team for many years and never been accosted or lived in fright. I sympathize with anyone who craps their pants on the  way to the grocery store and find that they've misplaced their gun.
> 
> If someone decides to shoot me so-be-it.  Most likely if I was carrying I'd be dead before I reached for my piece and if the "gunfight" was on a city street, one of us would probably shoot someone a block away with a stray shot.




I bought a pistol and took a gun safety course after I witnessed a racial incident at a gas station in which an elderly black woman was involved.  The perp was a methed up white girl in her 20s.  It terrified me to see it (very uncommon though I live in a 40/60 black/white small town in Mississippi), and to know I had no recourse to protect the older lady.    Our town is 20 - 30 minutes away from law enforcement and legally I could have defended her.   

Your "crap the pants on the way to the grocery store" narrow-minded insults don't always apply.


----------

